# ماذا تعرف عن " المحرك البخاري "



## sasadanger (8 أغسطس 2010)

المحرك البخاري
​
 *محرك بخاري*
* 

المحرك  البخاري  هومحرك يتستفيد من بخار الماء المضغوط ذو درجة حرارة عالية لتحويل الطاقة الحراريه إلى عمل ميكانيكي و طاقة حركة . 






طريقة عمل المحرك البخاري الثلاثي: يدخل البخار الساخن من اليسار ثم يُوجه إلى الاسطوانة الثانية ومنها إلى الاسطوانة الثالثة ليخرج منها وقد فقد طاقته.


مصطلح  المحرك   البخاري  قد يشير أيضا إلى كامل القاطره البخاريه والسكك الحديديه. التي تعمل بمحرك بخاري . 
استخدمت محركات البخار في محطات الضخ ، والقاطرات البخاريه والسفن . وتعتبر المحركات البخاريه أساسية للثورة الصناعية ، وشاهد على ذلك الاستخدام الواسع في تشغيل الآلات في المصانع والمطاحن . على الرغم من اختراع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي و المحركات الكهربائيه وحلها محل المحركات البخارية. 
و تعتبر التوربينات البخاريه تقنيا نوع من  المحرك   البخاري  . وهي تـُستخدم على نطاق واسع لتوليد الكهرباء . حوالي 86 ٪ من مجمل الطاقة الكهربائيه في العالم تولد باستخدام التوربينات البخاريه. 
المحرك  البخاري  يتطلب المرجل لتسخين الماء وتحويله إلى بخار . و تمارس قوة البخار ذو الضغطالتوربينات . تلك الحركة التي يمكن تسخيرها لدفع العجلات أو الآلات ، والتوربينات التي تولد الكهرباء عن طريق توصيلها بمولد للكهرباء. 
من مميزات  المحرك   البخاري  ان يمكن استخدام معها مصدارا عديدة للحرارة لتوليد البخار في المرجل ورفع درجة حرارته ؛ ولكن الأكثر شيوعا هو احتراق الفحم و الحطب أو منتجات النفط . ولتوليد الطاقة الكربائية بواسطة المفاعلات النووية يستخدم الوقود النووي أولا لإنتاج بخار الماء عالي الضغط والحرارة ، ثم يُوجه البخار الناتج إلى التوربين والذي يقوم بدوره بتدوير المولد الكهربائي. 

 المرتفع لدفع المكبس في اسطوانة كما في محرك السكك الحديدية ، أو في إدارة جيمس واط






"جيمس وات" مخترع  المحرك  البخاري
الميلاد19 يناير 1736
جرينوك، أسكتلنداالوفاة19 اغسطس 1819
هيت فيلد، أسكتلندامخترع  المحرك   البخاري  هو جيمس واط (1736 – 1819م) كان مهندسا اسكتلنديجرينوك من أب كان يعمل بالتجارة دون أن يحقق نجاحا . تلقى واط تدريبه عند صانع للأدوات في لندن . ثم عاد إلى جلاسجو ليعمل في مهنته . وقد كان واط على علاقة صداقة قوية مع الفيزيائي جوزيف بلاك مكتشف الحرارة الكامنة ، وكان لهذه الصداقة الأثر الهام في توجيه واط إلى الاهتمام بالطاقة الحرارية وتوصل إلى أنه يمكن الاستفادة من البخار كقوة محركة . وقد أجرى عدة تجارب للاستفادة من ضغط البخار . ثم وقع في يده محرك بخاري من طراز نيوكومن فاخترع له مكثفا وأجرى عليه بعض التعديلات والتحسينات مثل إدخال المضخة الهوائية وغلاف لاسطوانة البخار و زوده بمؤشر للبخار ، مما جعل  المحرك   البخاري  آلة تجارية ناجحة . وقد أدعى واط اكتشاف تركيب المتاء قبل كافندش أو في نفس الوقت . وقد سميت وحدة القدرة الكهربية باسم واط تخليدا له . أسس واط بالاشتراك مع بولتون شركة هندسية هي شركة سوهو للأعمال الهندسية، وقدأدخل الشريكان مصطلح وحدة القدرة الحصانية H.P)Horse Power) حيث 1 كيلوواط =0.746 HP. 
كفاءة  المحرك  البخاري

يضع القانون الثاني للحرارة حدا أقصى لكفاءة الآلة الحرارية . وحتي لو فرض أن الآله مثالية ولا تفقد حرارة بالاحتكاك فهي لا تستطيع تحويل كمية الحرارة المعطاة لها إلى شغل . والحدود المتحكمة في ذلك هي درجة الحرارة الداخلة في الآلة (أو المتولدة فيها ) T1 ، ودرجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بها والذي تخرج فيه الغاز العادم T2 ، ونعني هنا درجات الحرارة المطلقة كلفن. وتعطينا معادلة كارنو الكفاءة النظرية لآلة تعمل بين تلك الدرجتين كالآتي : 


 وهذا الحد يسمى كفاءة دورة كارنو وهي تعطي كفاءة آلة مثالية لا يحدث فيها أي فقد للحرارة أو احتكاك . ولا يمكن لأي آلة عملية تعدي ذلك الحد مهما كانت تركيبته . 
وبالنسبة للآلة البخارية التي تعمل ببخار ساخن ، ولنأخذ مثلا مثال محطة توليد الكهرباء والتي تعمل ببخار درجة حرارتهT1= 840 كلفن يدخل توربينا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية ويطرد البخار العادم عند درجة حرارته T2= 300 كلفن . تعطينا المعادلة السابقة للكفاءة 60 %. ولكن هذه هي الكفاءة للآلة المثالية . وفي الواقع نجد أن الكفاءة الحقيقية للمحطة تبلغ 36 % فقط ، ذلك بسبب الاحتكاك الذي يضيع من الكفاءة . وبالنسبة إلى محطة كهربائية تعمل بالطاقة النووية لتوليد الكهرباء ، مثل مفاعل كاندو بكندا ، نجد أنه يحول الطاقة النووية إلى طاقة حرارية تنتج البخار . ويوجه البخار إلى توربين يدير بدوره مولد كهربائي لإنتاج التيار الكهربائي . تصل درجة حرارة البخار في مفاعل كاندو نحو 575 كلفن ، ويُطرد البخار المستهلك عند درجة حرارة 300 كلفن (تعادل 25 درجة مئوية) ويسربها إلى النهر القريب . وبحساب الكفاءة النظرية للمفاعل نحصل على كفاءة 50 % ، ولكن بسبب الاحتكاك نجد أن الكفاءة الفعلية للمفاعل لا تتعدي 32 %. 


 ، ولد في 


*
المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​

​


----------



## neseergolden (8 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## sasadanger (9 أغسطس 2010)

your welcome


----------

